# Rebar wire on routed track?



## Paul78 (Nov 6, 2006)

I was wondering if guys who have used it are happy with it. I'm planning on making a 6x16 tri-oval with a road course in the middle. I plan on running everything from T-Jets to Tyco and Lifelike. In searching I heard people say that the rebar wire has more downforce than regular plastic rail, but is it to much for magnet cars? Would I be better off contacting someone like Brad Bowman for rail? Please help me out I will post a bunch of pictures once I get started. :hat: Thanks again for any help!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Like you, I have heard that rebar tie wire has more downforce than plastic track rail. Another option is to look for stiching wire; this is the wire used to bind books. There's a thread buried somewhere in this section on a track built in Australia using stiching wire and it, according to the author, seems to have basically the same downforce characteristics as steel rail.

Joe


----------



## yellowfishdog (May 24, 2007)

I have used Rebar for a few small test tracks. I really only run T jets so down force isn't an issue. I found that getting the Rebar to set in the groove consistently was labor intensive. Since then I have made two other small tracks with rail I bought from Brad. The result was much better. It also take time to lay the rail but no where near as much labor. I will use the rail from Brad again on my next track. Good Luck!


----------



## Paul78 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks alot for the replies guys. I was hoping for someone who has tried to run a Tyco with rebar wire rails.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Paul78 said:


> Thanks alot for the replies guys. I was hoping for someone who has tried to run a Tyco with rebar wire rails.


I run them on mine (Mullet Raceway) and they go just fine.

Here is the build-up!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213535&highlight=mullet+raceway


----------



## Paul78 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks alot! That was what I was looking for. Now to find the time


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

joez870 said:


> I run them on mine (Mullet Raceway) and they go just fine.
> 
> Here is the build-up!
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213535&highlight=mullet+raceway


Thanks Joez!!! That was fun revisiting!!! Now how about some news!!! And updates for the table to report??


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> There's a thread buried somewhere in this section on a track built in Australia using stiching wire and it, according to the author, seems to have basically the same downforce characteristics as steel rail.


That's me - you may want to view my website: http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/

Cheers

Richard


----------

